# MY test ride on a Scott CR1 team issue



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

WEll some basic facts first, i'm 215lbs, 6'2" tall, and love to sprint and power. I have 15 years on the bike and now race mostly cyclocross and MTN, but still train mostly on the road. My rep came by and i got to take this out for a hour ride on my favorite roads. 
First this is a LIGHT bike. We weighted twice and the 56cm size came in at 14.5 sans pedals. This is about 4 lbs lighter than my OCLV. I looked it over, it is flawless. THe carbon weave is just unbelievable. Fit and finish was perfect. But how would it ride? 
Well let me tell you, we sell C-dale, SPecialized, Bianchi,and i own a Trek OCLV. This thing was as stiff as a C-dale. It flat out bolted when i put pedal to the metal. I'm big, bad for climbing, good for going fast ina straight line. I honked on this bike as much as i could, looking for front chain rub, or any sigh of flex. If its there, i couldnt find it. It was like riding a rocket sled, you pedal, and it goes. Over some rough, it seemed to absorb well, however i don't know how it would ride over the long ride. 
Now at 4500.00??? or there abouts, this is a expensive bit of eye candy. The thing i was not happy with was the 3 year warrenty. I have a OCLV that is 6 going on 7 years old and still looks new. I would love to buy a bike like this and ride it for the long haul, however the thought of a frame failure at year 4 not being covered is scary. Guess my pockets arnt deep enough. However i can say that it was like driving a ferrari, it really is a fast, fast bike. Perhaps if i was serious racing again, no problem. Still glad to have a chance to ridden it. 
Bill


----------



## Flip Flash (Feb 5, 2004)

*Are you in the US?*

I heard it was stiff. Maybe rated the stiffest of all bikes, but I thought you can't get it in the US.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

Wooden Wheels, Newark Shopping Center. De. We are getting a 56 in. Select other dealers will get one bike each. Pay attention if you want one. Bill


----------



## eddymerckx (Jul 9, 2004)

looks like carbon is gonna push out aluminum as the top material for high end bikes,I just started reading about them & man I feel like gettin one(would be #7 bike),can use something light as I ride the trail in Manayunk.


----------



## dougsasha (Feb 9, 2004)

*Thanks*

I've wanted some info on these bikes but the scottusa web site is pretty
out of date.


----------



## dougsasha (Feb 9, 2004)

*I take that back*

Scottusa website has been updated. Top of the line Scott carbon is $4800 w/ Dura ace.
Weight is listed at 14.9 lbs!


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*Wooden Wheels going to be a Scott Dealer?*

Bill,
is the shop going to be a stocking dealer for Scott?
I would LOVE to try out a Scott Road Bike....heck for that matter a Scott MTB as well.

Michael
Wooden Wheels Racing





crossracer said:


> WEll some basic facts first, i'm 215lbs, 6'2" tall, and love to sprint and power. I have 15 years on the bike and now race mostly cyclocross and MTN, but still train mostly on the road. My rep came by and i got to take this out for a hour ride on my favorite roads.
> First this is a LIGHT bike. We weighted twice and the 56cm size came in at 14.5 sans pedals. This is about 4 lbs lighter than my OCLV. I looked it over, it is flawless. THe carbon weave is just unbelievable. Fit and finish was perfect. But how would it ride?
> Well let me tell you, we sell C-dale, SPecialized, Bianchi,and i own a Trek OCLV. This thing was as stiff as a C-dale. It flat out bolted when i put pedal to the metal. I'm big, bad for climbing, good for going fast ina straight line. I honked on this bike as much as i could, looking for front chain rub, or any sigh of flex. If its there, i couldnt find it. It was like riding a rocket sled, you pedal, and it goes. Over some rough, it seemed to absorb well, however i don't know how it would ride over the long ride.
> Now at 4500.00??? or there abouts, this is a expensive bit of eye candy. The thing i was not happy with was the 3 year warrenty. I have a OCLV that is 6 going on 7 years old and still looks new. I would love to buy a bike like this and ride it for the long haul, however the thought of a frame failure at year 4 not being covered is scary. Guess my pockets arnt deep enough. However i can say that it was like driving a ferrari, it really is a fast, fast bike. Perhaps if i was serious racing again, no problem. Still glad to have a chance to ridden it.
> Bill


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

According to TOm WE are. However Scott has no real produdt right now. We are loking at possibility of next year for bikes. THat is what i know. The Bike was very very sweet though, even under my fat butt.  Bill


----------

